# cheap .223 for yotes and fox



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

well, preferably .223, but ill take any suggestions


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

check some of the savage lines. they have a combo with scope for not too bad a price. I know a couple people that have them, not bad for the money. H& R makes a single shot, for cheap, but remember the key word CHEAP!! They shoot ok, but the bullet extractor isn't the greatest.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

i have the stevens and it was like $270 and i've been very happy with the rifle.


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

We also got a stevens, w/o a scope for around $260 i believe from scheels a month or two ago, synthetic stock and what not. The action is a little sticky at times, but it is a very accurate, shot a 1/2 in. group at a 150 yds.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Ditto on the Steven's. I've got it in 22-250 and it shoots great.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

what model # does the Stevens have on it? Also does anyone know if it comes in 243?


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Mine is a model 200. I shot this 5 shot group at 100 yds. I think the one is from shooting error, not the gun.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

yea it comes in .243 kelly...and just go on savagearms.com click centerfire then stevens


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks, I will have to try that


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

223 Rem. (SB2-223)

22 Hornet (SB2-SL4)

223 Rem. (SB2-S23)

22 Hornet (SB2-S24)


----------



## AutumnFalls (Mar 2, 2007)

What about the NEF (New England Firearms) varmint guns.

I was at my local Dicks Sporting Goods and they had both 223 and 22-250 for around $250 including a scope. I'm not in need of a gun, but a buddy of mine is and I was curious if any of you guys have any experience or feedback with this rifle?


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i like the mini 14 (.223) not really sure who makes it tho


----------



## AutumnFalls (Mar 2, 2007)

Mini-14. That would be Ruger.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

DOGKILLR said:


> Mine is a model 200. I shot this 5 shot group at 100 yds. I think the one is from shooting error, not the gun.


I'm assuing that the first shot was out of a clean cold barrel. If so I would say it was the rifle. Otherwise known as a "fouling shot". Don't worry that is rather common. Its tough to tell from just one group though. Keep records of all your clean cold barrel shots and compare them to see if it does it every time. That is the only way to really find out.......practice. :beer:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

H&R Makes a great single shot affordable and accurate. It costs me 350 with a decent scope and the laminated wood. You can probably walk out of the store with one for about 250 with the regular wood


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

AutumnFalls said:


> What about the NEF (New England Firearms) varmint guns.
> 
> I was at my local Dicks Sporting Goods and they had both 223 and 22-250 for around $250 including a scope. I'm not in need of a gun, but a buddy of mine is and I was curious if any of you guys have any experience or feedback with this rifle?


Those are good guns, but have a heavy bull barrel I think.

I'd love to see them come out with a white/black winter camo stock and call it the Winter Predator and chamber it in .22 Hornet, .204 Ruger, .17 Remington, .223, and .17 Fireball! Put on a 1.5-6X 30mm low-light scope and sell for the right price! Yee-haw!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

AutumnFalls said:


> What about the NEF (New England Firearms) varmint guns.
> 
> I was at my local Dicks Sporting Goods and they had both 223 and 22-250 for around $250 including a scope. I'm not in need of a gun, but a buddy of mine is and I was curious if any of you guys have any experience or feedback with this rifle?


I bought one of these a few years ago,....at a Dick's for $200.

It does have a bull barrel, but it's only about 20"? long, so it's not too heavy. Using Israeli surplus ammo, it will shoot moa groups all day long. I just started reloading for it, but don't have enough data yet. (I do have 150 rounds loaded that I need to try).


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

if you havent bought anything yet, I know that Fargo Scheels now has a used mini-14, I traded it in 3 days ago. I think they are going to ask around 350. I didnt shoot it that much and it is in good shape


----------

